

Taxi StartUp Offers Unlimited Rides For 48 Euros Per Month - bdfh42
http://nichegeek.com/taxi_offers_unlimited_rides_for_48_euros_per_month

======
bdfh42
An interesting opportunity for the application of software. Locating the
nearest free taxi to a pick-up point and combining customer routes would
minimise costs and thus maximise the funds available to pass on to the taxi
owners/drivers while still turning in a profit.

